# Need help with Mummy costumes



## poleax (Oct 18, 2003)

My wife and I want to be matching mummies this year but I don't know the best way to go about it. I was thinking about getting long underwear and wrapping it in strips of cheese cloth but I don't know the best way to attach the cheese cloth to the underwear. Hot glue, fabric tape, safety pins? Also, how do you arrange the costume so that it is easy to get and out of. Thanks in advance for any advice you may offer.


----------



## scarefx (Jul 25, 2004)

I would start with a white sweatsuit and wrap with medical gauze or strips of cheescloth using dabs of hot glue to secure it. Then take a spray bottle and fill it with unsweetened tea. Spray the outfit until you get a nice tan.


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Ever since I saw the little mummy costume on Martha by Mail, I've wondered if it could be adapted for grown ups. Obviously not form-fitting, but way comfortable and easy to get into and out of. It looks like they took a sweat suit and wrapped the arms and legs in strips of cloth (muslin?) then stitched it down, then dyed the material (or dyed to material (like w/ tea) first, then sewed it on). 

Pic here.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album (updated 9/19/04)

". . . he would have passed a pleasant life of it, in despite of the Devil and all his works, if his path had not been crossed by a being that causes more perplexity to mortal man than ghosts, goblins, and the whole race of witches put together, and that was--a woman." Washington Irving, _The Legend of Sleepy Hollow_


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

A few years ago I made one similiar to the one melissa posted above for my son. I ripped strips of muslin and hot glued them onto white sweats. I left the ends of some stips hanging. Then on Halloween night I applied white make up with grey around eyes, nose, cheekbones, and topped off with a white knit hat covered in the muslin strips (didn't have a hooded sweat shirt). I had left some long peices hanging to wrap around neck area and tacked with safty pin. 

I tried cheese cloth first, but the muslin was much easier to work with. It turned out really cool. I didn't think about spritzing with tea...that would be a nice touch. Maybe glue on a few beetles too.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Two Words of Warning, and I speak from experience when it comes to Mummy costumes- BLADDER CONTROL.

Wolfman


----------



## BuyCostumes (Sep 30, 2004)

We have a couple at a reasonable price:
Mummy Queen Adult $39.99
http://www.buycostumes.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=17817&PCatID=&ccatid=
Mummy King Adult: $44.99
http://www.buycostumes.com/productdetail.aspx?productID=17816&PCatID=&ccatid=&refProdID=17817
Good Luck!

BuyCostumes


----------



## scarefx (Jul 25, 2004)

I have to tell you BuyCostumes that I more than bit disappointed when I ordered a costume from your site. 

The picture (link below) looked great. The product I received was nothing like it. Plus I saw the same costume at Spirit Halloween for $49 three weeks later.

So Buyer beware (even if you happen to like the look of the mummy costume).

http://www.buycostumes.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=10330&PCatID=&ccatid=


----------



## meganbear (Oct 5, 2003)

I made one for my son a few years ago and it turned out great! I made mine bascially like Howlyn did, but I used long johns, and I cut up my muslin, tea stained it then washed and dried it, it made it look old and ragged, I attached the strips with hot glue. We cut the back of the shirt open and attached velco so it would be easy to get in and out of. It took a long time, but oh my it was SO worth it! Everyone complimented us on it. Besides IF you have the time and patience I think it's more fun to make your own costume rather just buying one.

_____________________

DEATH to people who abuse animals! 
Maybe I should let my Rottweiler and Mastiff have a go at the animal abusers, then I can use their corpses as part of my Halloween decorations! hehe


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

What ever you come up with, you might tea stain the whole outfit to give in that distressed, really old look...

For your face check out Bloody Mary Mummy Make-up, it's really cool!

http://www.dearbloodymary.com/

Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------



## poleax (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks guys for all of the wonderful suggestions!

P.S. to Twisted Sister: The photos on your website are very freaky ... in a good way!


----------

